# Any Vape Meets / Juice Launches this weekend



## White Cloud (1/9/16)

I'm going to be in the Mutha City this weekend. 
Are there any vape meets or juice launches anywhere about this weekend?


----------



## Imperator (1/9/16)

I believe Foggas Vape Lounge in Claremont will be doing the launch for the new Retro flavour on Saturday.


----------



## Vape_N8th (22/9/16)

Braai and World wonder Vape juice Re- Launch at the cloud lounge this weekend !


----------

